

Facebook Sued for $15 Billion in Suit Over User Tracking - zerop
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-05-18/facebook-sued-for-15-billion-in-suit-over-user-tracking

======
debacle
What timing.

Seems like a pretty specious lawsuit. Is the whole case that Facebook didn't
delete all of its cookies after users logged in? Don't they realize that any
site can set a cookie, whether you're logged in or not?

I understand the need for privacy, but I think people should also understand a
bit how the Internet actually works.

